# 500 - million year old sea turd



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

This will cheer you up. Yep you read that correctly.

'What a primordial sea worm ate hundreds of millions of years ago emerged in its fossilized poop. The mutilated pieces of trilobites and other animals in that poop tell of a creature that lurked on the ocean floor, lurking in its burrow and waiting for prey to swim by unaware. That was what University of Kansas researcher Julien Kimmig and his team found out when they unearthed these burrows and fossilized feces, or coprolites. Turns out that something normally flushed down the toilet—and this worm’s burrows were its toilet—can be a time capsule of what ate what'



“These are burrows of a wormlke animal where we have fossilized feces preserved,” said Kimmig, who published a study in _Palaios_. “This is rare because feces decompose very easily — it’s not a stable product from animals.”

'So how did these manage to fossilize into coprolites? When something goes*, it has to go in the right conditions*' (fantasy conditions, made up to fit the story)

'Coprolites are much more likely to form in a body of water when the sink to the bottom. With this worm, which was one of the most monstrous predators in its ecosystem at 6-12 inches long and about three-quarters of an inch wide, there was already an advantage since it pooped directly into a burrow that was up to a foot deep. This environment has barely any oxygen and is crawling with anaerobic bacteria, which don’t need oxygen to survive. These bacteria replace organic matter with phosphates and minerals over *millions* of years.

People love this shit, excuse the pun. 500, million years old.... go in the right conditions guys, and they could be digging your shit up in 500 million years....

Link


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-03-19 20:40:29Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> This will cheer you up. Yep you read that correctly.


Poop is _always_ funny, I don't care what apocalypse you're in!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DrPaul RuthDate: 2020-03-19 23:55:56Reaction Score: 2


Modern science is coprology


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-03-20 05:16:57Reaction Score: 6


The reason we are in this shit today, is because we have been consuming poop like this for decades.


----------

